# Sportiest Data Storage around



## Evo FQ (Mar 5, 2008)

Surely the best place to save your data, I bet its fast too.

Nissan GT-R 500GB is the Sportiest Data Storage Around


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

bloody tops!


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

sure this is a repost!


----------

